# Clausing 6300 Or 6316



## Flightmap (May 13, 2015)

I am interested in obtaining a picture (suitable for reproduction) of the gear selections for this lathe.  It is the plastic cover that goes on the gear selector box.  The one I have is broken and I am trying to get a new one etched, using the picture.   OR, if anyone has a spare that I could purchase?????

Ken


----------



## hvontres (May 13, 2015)

How many speeds does your gearbox have? I have an older 6303 that I could scan the gear box plate from, but I only have the 48 Speed gear box (8 sets of change gears). I think Later models got one extra set of change gears for a total of 54 speeds.


----------



## Flightmap (May 14, 2015)

Henry:  If it is convenient, could you shoot me a picture of your gear box plate?  I will use the picture to "re-create" a plate via your photo, so as close and as perpendicular as possible would be great.  If this is a problem, no worries.   I won't need it for a while, and perhaps another will turn up

Thanks for your reply and good luck

Ken


----------



## hvontres (May 16, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Flightmap (May 24, 2015)

Henry:  Thank you so much for the photo.  Just what I needed. 

Sorry for the delay in thanking you,  I got distracted and other things got in the way.

Again, Many thanks
Ken


----------



## hvontres (May 27, 2015)

No problem. Let me know I you need any other help. I'm just up the road from you


----------

